# The Vasectomy Talk



## Cletus

Ok, gents, it's time for The Talk. You know, the one about what to expect when having your ball sack in for it's 100,000 mile service and useless subsystem disconnect. You will find the prevailing wisdom is that this procedure is both simple and without side-effects. I am here to disabuse you of this notion.

It all starts the moring-of with The Shave. You young bucks are probably already doing this anyway, but to someone born in the 60's, this may be a first for you. Personally, I enjoyed the return to my prepubescent self. It had been years since my junk stuck to the side of my thigh instead of sliding gracefully by, but at least I gained a virtual inch or so of length, if only for a little while.

Next you arrive at the Docs office, where they hand you a half a Valium and a glass of water. "Take this, dear. You'll feel better. Really". A half hour later, it's up on the table and down with the shorts. You don't feel any better. Really. 

The Dr., who I will call Moreau for short, takes a long, wistful, appreciative look at you unclipped package. He pulls out a vial of local anesthesia and injects the paper-thin skin of your scrotum with a small needle. This does not hurt, really, no more than a pin prick. Unfortunately, it also does absolutely nothing to dull the sensation that's coming a wee bit later. A couple of minutes to full surface numbness, and we begin in earnest.

A small incision is made. This you do not feel in the least due to the local. He roots around in your sack for a couple of minutes to locate your vas deferens. Once located, he snaps a clamp onto the tube. This you do not feel in the least because it is not terribly sensitive. At this point, the nurse in attendance places a wet rag on your head, crosses your arms on your chest, and pins them there, gently but firmly. You casually wonder why, since you've lashed out at no one. You've been joking with the doc. You're the picture of comfort and complacency. 

Now the man who took a vow to do no harm proceeds to pay out your tubing in a motion that you may have seen on that Discovery Channel show about crabbing. Apparently he needs to work at eye level, and lowering his gaze to your crotch is out of the question (and who can blame him?), so he grabs a length of your innards while striking a pose like Da Vinci's Vitruvian man. This you most certainly feel. You feel it first in that way you feel getting struck in the nuts with a 100 mph fastball. Without a cup. It travels from your groin to your midsection to your stomach. The nausea flares. You see stars. Hell, you see God, and he's laughing his sick twisted ass off. You understand why the nurse is holding down your arms because you're thinking of the best way to use them to rip off those of everyone else in the room. 

We now move to the sterilization part of the procedure. A pair of scissors and a quick snip later, you're the proud owner of a split Vas. Now this little tube has a strong desire to reunite with its twin in your bag, so extraordinary lengths are taken to ensure that this doesn't happen. You feel like an electronics experiment gone awry as a small clamp is placed over each end and cinched closed. You understand how an IC feels when the hot soldering iron is pulled out and applied to body parts that until minutes ago had never been on the outside, with the sound of an egg hitting a too-hot frying pan. You enjoy the soupçon of seared human flesh lingering in the air. "Wait", you realize. "That's not flux, that's ME!". Most of this happens in a sweaty haze of semi-delirium from the punch you took to the groin. You remember with some nostalgia that day as a child when you fell off the bike, landing on the crossbar. 

They patch you up and hand you your purple heart in the shape of a bottle of opioids, then wheel you to the door, where your family picks you up while trying valiantly but failing miserably to not giggle. When you arrive home, you put on a jock strap and best Sunday-football-get-the-hell-away-from-me-where's-the-nacho-cheese-sweatpants. Under those pants, you periodically swap out a new bag of frozen peas, arranging what can only be described as a frozen nest of chilled nirvana. After about a day, you discover that you body has a way of reproducing a color palette you never fully understood available sans broken bone. The grandeur of the hues - yellows, greens, purples fading to black - on your scrotum is so awe inspiring that you post a picture of it to Flickr, where people begin following you. 

This is Saturday. On Monday, it's back to work. Like a scene from the Walking Dead, you shamble from place to place, sometimes emitting a grunt of pain when the wind blows too hard. Everyone in the office knows The Shuffle. The men look at you with pity, and some weep openly. But time passes, and the bruising fades just in time for the hair to grow back. You would wonder what to do about the shadow if sex was something that actually registered in your brain as desirable, though fortunately, it does not. You hope to never want sex again. The coup de grace of your emasculation is delivered in the form of handing a cup of your spunk to a tight-lipped nurse a month later in the Search For Swimmers. 

Fast forward a year, and you discover that this is the gift that keeps on giving. You sit wrong. You sleep in an awkward position. You find yourself having entire days where The Shuffle is once again your favorite companion. You're sore in a way that cannot be reduced or bargained with - and you have that jockstrap ever at the ready.


----------



## MEM2020

My experience was different.

Very sore day one. 
Moderately sore day two.
Mildly sore for days 3-5.

Dismissed intensity of orgasm for 2 years. And then everything went back to completely normal. 

100% glad I did it. 




Cletus said:


> Ok, gents, it's time for The Talk. You know, the one about what to expect when having your ball sack in for it's 100,000 mile service and useless subsystem disconnect. You will find the prevailing wisdom is that this procedure is both simple and without side-effects. I am here to disabuse you of this notion.
> 
> It all starts the moring-of with The Shave. You young bucks are probably already doing this anyway, but to someone born in the 60's, this may be a first for you. Personally, I enjoyed the return to my prepubescent self. It had been years since my junk stuck to the side of my thigh instead of sliding gracefully by, but at least I gained a virtual inch or so of length, if only for a little while.
> 
> Next you arrive at the Docs office, where they hand you a half a Valium and a glass of water. "Take this, dear. You'll feel better. Really". A half hour later, it's up on the table and down with the shorts. You don't feel any better. Really.
> 
> The Dr., who I will call Moreau for short, takes a long, wistful, appreciative look at you unclipped package. He pulls out a vial of local anesthesia and injects the paper-thin skin of your scrotum with a small needle. This does not hurt, really, no more than a pin prick. Unfortunately, it also does absolutely nothing to dull the sensation that's coming a wee bit later. A couple of minutes to full surface numbness, and we begin in earnest.
> 
> A small incision is made. This you do not feel in the least due to the local. He roots around in your sack for a couple of minutes to locate your vas deferens. Once located, he snaps a clamp onto the tube. This you do not feel in the least because it is not terribly sensitive. At this point, the nurse in attendance places a wet rag on your head, crosses your arms on your chest, and pins them there, gently but firmly. You casually wonder why, since you've lashed out at no one. You've been joking with the doc. You're the picture of comfort and complacency.
> 
> Now the man who took a vow to do no harm proceeds to pay out your tubing in a motion that you may have seen on that Discovery Channel show about crabbing. Apparently he needs to work at eye level, and lowering his gaze to your crotch is out of the question (and who can blame him?), so he grabs a length of your innards while striking a pose like Da Vinci's Vitruvian man. This you most certainly feel. You feel it first in that way you feel getting struck in the nuts with a 100 mph fastball. Without a cup. It travels from your groin to your midsection to your stomach. The nausea flares. You see stars. Hell, you see God, and he's laughing his sick twisted ass off. You understand why the nurse is holding down your arms because you're thinking of the best way to use them to rip off those of everyone else in the room.
> 
> We now move to the sterilization part of the procedure. A pair of scissors and a quick snip later, you're the proud owner of a split Vas. Now this little tube has a strong desire to reunite with its twin in your bag, so extraordinary lengths are taken to ensure that this doesn't happen. You feel like an electronics experiment gone awry as a small clamp is placed over each end and cinched closed. You understand how an IC feels when the hot soldering iron is pulled out and applied to body parts that until minutes ago had never been on the outside, with the sound of an egg hitting a too-hot frying pan. You enjoy the soupçon of seared human flesh lingering in the air. "Wait", you realize. "That's not flux, that's ME!". Most of this happens in a sweaty haze of semi-delirium from the punch you took to the groin. You remember with some nostalgia that day as a child when you fell off the bike, landing on the crossbar.
> 
> They patch you up and hand you your purple heart in the shape of a bottle of opioids, then wheel you to the door, where your family picks you up while trying valiantly but failing miserably to not giggle. When you arrive home, you put on a jock strap and best Sunday-football-get-the-hell-away-from-me-where's-the-nacho-cheese-sweatpants. Under those pants, you periodically swap out a new bag of frozen peas, arranging what can only be described as a frozen nest of chilled nirvana. After about a day, you discover that you body has a way of reproducing a color palette you never fully understood available sans broken bone. The grandeur of the hues - yellows, greens, purples fading to black - on your scrotum is so awe inspiring that you post a picture of it to Flickr, where people begin following you.
> 
> This is Saturday. On Monday, it's back to work. Like a scene from the Walking Dead, you shamble from place to place, sometimes emitting a grunt of pain when the wind blows too hard. Everyone in the office knows The Shuffle. The men look at you with pity, and some weep openly. But time passes, and the bruising fades just in time for the hair to grow back. You would wonder what to do about the shadow if sex was something that actually registered in your brain as desirable, though fortunately, it does not. You hope to never want sex again. The coup de grace of your emasculation is delivered in the form of handing a cup of your spunk to a tight-lipped nurse a month later in the Search For Swimmers.
> 
> Fast forward a year, and you discover that this is the gift that keeps on giving. You sit wrong. You sleep in an awkward position. You find yourself having entire days where The Shuffle is once again your favorite companion. You're sore in a way that cannot be reduced or bargained with - and you have that jockstrap ever at the ready.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

DaVinci's Vitruvian Man. Priceless!

Thanks, this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## GusPolinski

No.


----------



## Youngster

Had my vasectomy at 35 and by 45 had BPH(enlarged prostate). Asked all my family members(father, grandfather, uncles, cousins, etc.), anyone have any prostate problems.....nope, and none have a vasectomy either. According to some medical studies there may be some correlation between vasectomies and prostate issues.....in my case it sure seems like it. 

If I could go back in time I wouldn't have the vasectomy.


----------



## Amplexor

Sorry Cletus

I think you must have had a hack for a surgeon. 

Had it done 18 years ago. The only discomfort was the local anesthesia. 

Had it done on Friday afternoon. Spent Saturday watching college football with an ice pack. Mowed my lawn on Sunday. The strongest pain killer I took was Makers Mark.

No aftermath at all. No difference in sex drive, orgasm intensity and according to my lovely wife, no difference in ejaculate volume or taste. 

Sorry you experience sucked but it was the best $75 co-pay I ever spent.


----------



## Cletus

MEM11363 said:


> 100% glad I did it.


Me too. I would do it all over again on one caveat - that I get to punch the doctor in the face as hard as I can _after_ the procedure.


----------



## Cletus

Amplexor said:


> Sorry you experience sucked but it was the best $75 co-pay I ever spent.


Don't even get me started on my circumcision. That can't have been any fun.


----------



## Cletus

In all honesty, I have often been surprised at the reluctance of many of my male friends to a vasectomy. Many men don't seem to be very rational about letting scalpels near their jewels.


----------



## Amplexor




----------



## MJJEAN

Are women allowed in here? If not, feel free to tell me to go make you a sammich! :laugh:

My ex-husband had his vasectomy 17 years ago. He had the laser surgery an his experience was very different. 

It took a total of 20 minutes in the urologist office, the wound looked like a blister and was about the size of a pencil tip eraser, and he was fully healed within a few days. I inspected the site daily to make sure there were no infections or other complications. He said that the discomfort didn't kick in until a few hours after the surgery, went away totally within 3 days, and did not have any side effects. No pain meds other than Tylenol.

Two of my male friends also had vasectomies and they've always said that they surgery was quick and easy, that they recovered fully within a week on the outside, and are happy never having to worry about birth control again.

As far as I understand, the laser procedure is easier to recover from than the old fashioned scalpel method, so that may be a factor. Also, age is a factor in healing. My ex was in his late 20's when he had his done and so were my guy buddies.

My ex-husband and I split up about a year after he had his vasectomy. I met my current husband and became pregnant. As I didn't want any more children before that pregnancy, I had my tubal ligation after the baby was born. So, I've been there from the female point of view.


----------



## Cletus

Amplexor said:


> Sorry Cletus
> 
> I think you must have had a hack for a surgeon.


I think he was a closet feminist.


----------



## Anon Pink

Oh poor Cletus that sounds horrible! 

Was this your doctor?


View attachment 36778


----------



## anonmd

Does sound brutal!


----------



## EllisRedding

I actually was rolling around with half a vasectomy for about a year :grin2:. I ended up needing hernia surgery and the surgeon was my urologist, so he offered to snip the one side while I was cut open. I was convinced that with even one functioning nut my wife and I would somehow have an unexpected pregnancy, but we prevailed! Got the other side taken care of the usual way (in the office) at the end of last year. Definitely best decision made


----------



## BetrayedDad

I'm all set with that...


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Funniest thread I've read all day!


----------



## moco82

Cletus said:


> Don't even get me started on my circumcision. That can't have been any fun.


That was a relatively trouble-free procedure in my book. The trick was to develop guru-like discipline and to masturbate by only touching the glans and balls/below balls. I have no idea who follows the doctor-prescribed four weeks' dry period (except actual gurus).


----------



## larry.gray

My nuts are up soon. I shouldn't have opened this thread.


----------



## arbitrator

*Had mine done in 1994 on a Christmas Eve Saturday morning up in the Texas Medical Center in Houston by a Urologist who was all alone in his office as he was a specialist on my fantastic health plan through the Fed. He worked alone and hit me with that big shot needle and except for one tug, I never really felt a thing! Told me to go home, ice it down, and go to bed for the duration of the day. He did inform me that I had his blessing to be out on the basketball floor the following Tuesday to help referee a high school holiday basketball tournament that I had been scheduled to work. The roughest part of post-op was the ride back to my house by my big brother who knew what I'd just gone through as he also a veteran of the vasectomy wars from prior years, and he seemed to hit every damned pothole there was to be found, both intentionally and unintentionally! No wonder that worthless bastard was smiling like a cheshar cat!

Besides that, I made it through both the bed recovery and the basketball tournament with flying colors! More especially the rainbow color of my scrotum for the week afterward!

But after a couple trips to the lab with the sample bottles, I was declared "good to go" and have never looked back with disdain ever since! One of the better moves that I've ever made! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974

Also had no issue with the cut. Within 6 months of one another I had lasik and a vasectomy and I always discribe the lasik as a much worse procedure.

I had some discomfort but it's long since gone. The one thing I did notice was that has never returned the force of orgasm. It still feels as good but noticibly less comes out and no more shooting across the room. But the trade off of no accidental pregnancy has been worth it 10 fold. Especially the time a woman tried to convince me that I got her pregnant, Was a colorful conversation lol.


----------



## toonaive

I should have never had mine. Worst experience ever.


----------



## Givernor

For me it was a big decision.

I was hit with the conventional logic that MEN are to be sterilized, not women. It was a "much easier" procedure compared to the female equivalent. Just a "minor surgery" that rarely ever goes wrong...Then I started reading teste-monials on the net. 

Suffice it to say there aren't a lot of people starting blogs and filling bandwidth with stories of their wonderfully successful vasectomies. Quite the opposite, in fact. Everything from persistent pain to impotency, auto immune disease to cancer were being blamed on this procedure. 

My wife couldn't stomach the thought and told me NOT to do it.

Well, we discussed and I went ahead and had it done. The procedure was clumsy and painful but I'm relatively problem free at 2 years after. ( I sometimes still feel a "tightness" during erection that is not so much painful as annoying.)

I guess my point is that IMO, it should not be taken lightly EVEN IF you disregard the very worst horror stories.

There is a performance factor to the male sex organ that can be very elusive BEFORE you start cutting, pulling, burning and bottling up all the goods to pool in the body, (where its not meant to be).

In my case, my wife and I have a lot of sex and have found ourselves to be among the 1 of 99 of which conventional BC does not work. I finally made the decision that right now, me and my marriage would be less stressed and strained dealing with ED or whatever else rather than a new pregnancy...That's a statement that I'm not real proud to make. But that's how I had to break it down when considering all of the possible outcomes.

I don't know the true odds of difficulties are. And I do wonder what unintended consequences can develop 10 or 20 years down the road. 

But if youre thinking of this option and your doctor, wife or friends are making light and telling you that this is some happy little outpatient surgery like having a tooth pulled, they may not be looking at this with YOUR best interest in mind.


----------



## Amplexor

larry.gray said:


> My nuts are up soon. I shouldn't have opened this thread.


Man up Larry!










Go MacGyver!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Cletus said:


> Fast forward a year, and you discover that this is the gift that keeps on giving. You sit wrong. You sleep in an awkward position. You find yourself having entire days where The Shuffle is once again your favorite companion. You're sore in a way that cannot be reduced or bargained with - and you have that jockstrap ever at the ready.


Wow, Cletus. That sucks. My husband didn't have anything like the experience you described.

Sorry, man.


----------



## Anon Pink

Wolf1974 said:


> . The one thing I did notice was that has never returned the force of orgasm. It still feels as good but noticibly less comes out and no more shooting across the room. l.



I have to understand this. The force of the ejaculation?

Is this like when you have to pee really really really bad and you can feel the force with which the urine is being expelled? The relief of emptying the bladder feels stronger if the bladder was uncomfortably full. The relief is relational to the amount of discomfort of holding it in.

Shooting across the room. Is this some kind inconsequential of badge of male hood, like being able to spit 10 feet or something?


----------



## Lon

Cletus I had to stop reading your first post midway, was getting that tender feeling in my groin, can't even sit with my full weight on my chair at the moment and I feel the beginning of cramping sensation in my lower abs. The other men's comments that their experience was not that bad has helped sooth me a little.


----------



## Cletus

Lon said:


> Cletus I had to stop reading your first post midway, was getting that tender feeling in my groin, can't even sit with my full weight on my chair at the moment and I feel the beginning of cramping sensation in my lower abs. The other men's comments that their experience was not that bad has helped sooth me a little.


Most men it seems don't have my experience. Even then, I'm 100% pro-vasectomy. It just makes everything about sex so much easier. I'm not here to scare men off the procedure, but everything I posted was accurate and, I think, worth a chuckle.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Cletus said:


> Most men it seems don't have my experience. Even then, I'm 100% pro-vasectomy. It just makes everything about sex so much easier. I'm not here to scare men off the procedure, but everything I posted was accurate and, I think, worth a chuckle.


Totally worth a chuckle Cletus, that was some fabulous writing. Sucks that it triggered some guys. I had mine done 4 or 5 years ago and have had no issues. It was uncomfortable for a couple of days but no long term issues with drive, performance, etc.


----------



## Wolf1974

Anon Pink said:


> I have to understand this. The force of the ejaculation?
> 
> Is this like when you have to pee really really really bad and you can feel the force with which the urine is being expelled? The relief of emptying the bladder feels stronger if the bladder was uncomfortably full. The relief is relational to the amount of discomfort of holding it in.
> 
> Shooting across the room. Is this some kind inconsequential of badge of male hood, like being able to spit 10 feet or something?


No the pressure feels the same. The male orgasm is essentially described as tension tension release. But less comes out and it doesn't shoot out much at all anymore. And yes it is much associated with male virility. Much more than spitting which I never understood to be


----------



## Wolf1974

TheGoodGuy said:


> Totally worth a chuckle Cletus, that was some fabulous writing. Sucks that it triggered some guys. I had mine done 4 or 5 years ago and have had no issues. It was uncomfortable for a couple of days but no long term issues with drive, performance, etc.


The thing that took me the longest to recover was running. By the time I attempted running I had zero discomfort. 20 steps on the treadmill I had to be helped out of the gym. I didn't try it again for 4 months but then it was fine :grin2:


----------



## larry.gray

I believe Cletus and FW both live within driving distance of me. I think I need to check on some Dr's names here.


----------



## larry.gray

Anon Pink said:


> I have to understand this. The force of the ejaculation?
> 
> Is this like when you have to pee really really really bad and you can feel the force with which the urine is being expelled? The relief of emptying the bladder feels stronger if the bladder was uncomfortably full. The relief is relational to the amount of discomfort of holding it in.
> 
> Shooting across the room. Is this some kind inconsequential of badge of male hood, like being able to spit 10 feet or something?


Sort of but not quite. Urine comes out from bladder pressure (at least if it is a steady stream.) Seamen is expelled by muscle contractions of muscles around the urethra. A man can make urine go out the same way but it causes a pulsating stream, at least once the bladder isn't really full. 

I would say that intensity of orgasm and force are somewhat related. Somewhat though because force increases with more time between orgasms so a good one after a while without can go further than a great one with a short interval between.

The part I'm not looking forward to is the year or two of blue balls. I'm uncomfortable after three days or so.


----------



## Anon Pink

@larry.gray, why would you have blue balls for a year or two after a vasectomy? I thought you could have sex almost immediately as long as you use protection for the swimmer still in the tract?


----------



## larry.gray

During arousal, sperm is pushed to the top of the vas deference. The 'blue balls' sensation is the pressure of having the top of the vas deference congested from extended arousal without release. A similar sensation happens when sexual frequency drops.

It is a common side effect of a vasectomy to have the same sensation for a year or two. The vas deference before the snip is going to be very full until eventually sperm production ceases and the dead sperm are all reabsorbed.


----------



## EllisRedding

Hmmm ... something doesn't seem right here ...


----------



## GusPolinski

EllisRedding said:


> Hmmm ... something doesn't seem right here ...


Ha!!! I saw that on FB for the first time ever less than 60 seconds ago. I came here specifically to share it and BAM!


----------



## antechomai

Mine was 24 years ago, and there was that pinch, ouch. Rolled out a pallet of sod the next day and cut out the stitches myself a couple weeks later. Self dissolving nonsense. 
What I didn't like were all the other tools in the surgery room, 2 foot long flexible thingys with grippers on the end, hanging on the wall!


----------



## Cletus

antechomai said:


> Mine was 24 years ago, and there was that pinch, ouch. Rolled out a pallet of sod the next day and cut out the stitches myself a couple weeks later. Self dissolving nonsense.
> What I didn't like were all the other tools in the surgery room, 2 foot long flexible thingys with grippers on the end, hanging on the wall!


I have a friend of a friend who worked in an ER. Patients would occasionally show up with various objects lodged in their rectums. The doc said they had two ways of dealing with the problem - the easy way, which they used when you were sheepish and honest about how the item got there, and the hard way, for when you swore up and down that you fell on the handle of the barcalounger. 

Perhaps vasectomies have alternative procedures too. Perhaps I got one such alternative. Don't remember being a smartass, but you never know.


----------



## weightlifter

Im with mem.

After. All i wanted to do was sleep.
Next day sore.
Day 2 out. Less sore but ate dinner with family
Kind of walked funny for countries le more days.

Totally worth it. First bare sax after two years of condoms:
Holy fvvvvvvvvvvvcccccckkkk!!!!


----------



## farsidejunky

I was doing good the day of and day after.

I made the mistake of shoveling snow from my 20 foot sidewalk the day after. I felt like I had 5 lb weights attached to each one for the next 5 days...


----------



## lordmayhem

I was going to have the vasectomy done before youngest child was born, since her pregnancy had complications and we did not want to risk having another child. So we mentioned it to our doctor who was also pregnant at the time.

She recommended tubal ligation, because she was having hers done also. She advised since it was already determined that my wife was going to have a c section, she (the doctor) would simply do the tubal ligation at the same time. 

That was 16 years ago and no problems. It's a win=win situation. She never had to take the Pill or any other contraceptives, and I didn't have to get the vasectomy. 

I worked with a guy who's wife insisted that he get a vasectomy, otherwise she wouldn't have sex with him again. He got the vasectomy and she still wouldn't have sex with him. It turns out she was cheating, that's why she wouldn't have sex with him. He divorced her and remarried, but was trying to find out how to reverse the vasectomy. He got out of the military shortly thereafter, so I don't know what happened to him.

I kept that in mind. If this marriage went south, then I would be able to father a child again if I remarried.


----------



## larry.gray

Well it is done now.

I was lulled into thinking it wasn't so bad with the right side. The vas was close to the surface in that side. It was close to the promise. Not too bad there. But the left side was deep. After much digging, it was pulled out with much discomfort. I'm now dealing with one OK side and one seriously sore nut.


----------



## Woodchuck

Youngster said:


> Had my vasectomy at 35 and by 45 had BPH(enlarged prostate). Asked all my family members(father, grandfather, uncles, cousins, etc.), anyone have any prostate problems.....nope, and none have a vasectomy either. According to some medical studies there may be some correlation between vasectomies and prostate issues.....in my case it sure seems like it.
> 
> If I could go back in time I wouldn't have the vasectomy.


My dad had severe BPH at 95....I had the same surgery a year later at 65.....I had the old fashioned T.U.R.P. surgery.....It was soooo easy, I could not believe....It was life changing in a good way....Aside from passing a few blood clots...totally painless, the worst part is no sex for 10 weeks......And they mean 10 weeks....Tried to slip one in at 8 weeks, next time I whizzed, it looked like the toilet was filled with a pint of caviar.....Thousands of little round black pearls, that were actually little spherical blood clots....One of the benefits is retrograde ejaculation...you orgasm like before, but the ejaculate is routed into the bladder....During a BJ, your partner can go to completion and far beyond....with no spit or swallow issues....

If anyone thinks the MIGHT have BPH, please don't hesitate, it is a very easy, and life changing (for the better) procedure....


----------



## Cletus

larry.gray said:


> Well it is done now.
> 
> I was lulled into thinking it wasn't so bad with the right side. The vas was close to the surface in that side. It was close to the promise. Not too bad there. But the left side was deep. After much digging, it was pulled out with much discomfort. I'm now dealing with one OK side and one seriously sore nut.


Walk it off.


----------



## Woodchuck

antechomai said:


> Mine was 24 years ago, and there was that pinch, ouch. Rolled out a pallet of sod the next day and cut out the stitches myself a couple weeks later. Self dissolving nonsense.
> What I didn't like were all the other tools in the surgery room, 2 foot long flexible thingys with grippers on the end, hanging on the wall!


A friend of mine removed his own stitches....He was a mechanic, and a couple of weeks after surgery, he had a car on the rack...took off the lug nuts, grabbed the wheel, and the instant the entire weight was on him the stitches started popping.....He said by the time he got to the locker room, he had blood in his shoes....


----------



## larry.gray

Cletus said:


> Walk it off.


Aw hell to the no. Walking is not nice. Enjoying the recliner with no intentions of moving until I have to pee.


----------



## Nucking Futs

larry.gray said:


> Aw hell to the no. Walking is not nice. Enjoying the recliner with no intentions of moving until I have to pee.


Well then rub some dirt on it.


----------



## MattMatt

No problem, no pain, just felt a slight tugging sensation, that was all.


----------



## Youngster

Woodchuck said:


> My dad had severe BPH at 95....I had the same surgery a year later at 65.....I had the old fashioned T.U.R.P. surgery.....It was soooo easy, I could not believe....It was life changing in a good way....Aside from passing a few blood clots...totally painless, the worst part is no sex for 10 weeks......And they mean 10 weeks....Tried to slip one in at 8 weeks, next time I whizzed, it looked like the toilet was filled with a pint of caviar.....Thousands of little round black pearls, that were actually little spherical blood clots....One of the benefits is retrograde ejaculation...you orgasm like before, but the ejaculate is routed into the bladder....During a BJ, your partner can go to completion and far beyond....with no spit or swallow issues....
> 
> If anyone thinks the MIGHT have BPH, please don't hesitate, it is a very easy, and life changing (for the better) procedure....


Already had the TUIP and am on BPH meds. HATE the retro grade ejaculation......absolutely hate it. For me it doesn't feel the same, for me it ruins sex. 

Hoping to do either a PAE or Urolift sometime in the future, I'm maxed out on the meds, really don't want a TURP. PSA is getting up there so I don't know if that would allow me to have either procedure.

Really glad it worked for you......it seems like people are really happy with the TURP or really hate it(retrograde along with whatever complications).

Thank you for telling me your story, it gives me something to think about!


----------



## Woodchuck

Youngster said:


> Already had the TUIP and am on BPH meds. HATE the retro grade ejaculation......absolutely hate it. For me it doesn't feel the same, for me it ruins sex.
> 
> Hoping to do either a PAE or Urolift sometime in the future, I'm maxed out on the meds, really don't want a TURP. PSA is getting up there so I don't know if that would allow me to have either procedure.
> 
> Really glad it worked for you......it seems like people are really happy with the TURP or really hate it(retrograde along with whatever complications).
> 
> Thank you for telling me your story, it gives me something to think about!


What is your objection to T.U.R.P.? 

My results were great....Aside from R.E., I sleep through the night, no dribble, no urgency, stream like a fire hose....had a catheter for 24 hours, but it was virtually painless, even when they removed it...


----------



## Youngster

Woodchuck said:


> What is your objection to T.U.R.P.?
> 
> My results were great....Aside from R.E., I sleep through the night, no dribble, no urgency, stream like a fire hose....had a catheter for 24 hours, but it was virtually painless, even when they removed it...


Well, my Urologist thought that the TUIP would fix my BPH and it hasn't helped at all, statistically TUIP has about a 75% success rate. I had the TUIP procedure 2 years ago. 

I asked my Urologist about the TURP and what the chances are for success. He indicated that success rates were 80-90%. He defined success as retrograde ejaculation but no surgical complications or long term effects(incontinence or ED), no need for further surgery within 5 years.

I'm a little cynical in that the Urologist really pushed the TUIP, said how much it would improve my life.....and nothing has changed. Now they're saying the same thing regarding the TURP......and the TURP poses a lot more risk than the TUIP.

I'm feeling more like a source of cash then a patient at this point. I'm holding off on anything right now until I have some comfort that whatever procedure I choose has a good chance of working with the least risk.


----------



## Woodchuck

Youngster said:


> Well, my Urologist thought that the TUIP would fix my BPH and it hasn't helped at all, statistically TUIP has about a 75% success rate. I had the TUIP procedure 2 years ago.
> 
> I asked my Urologist about the TURP and what the chances are for success. He indicated that success rates were 80-90%. He defined success as retrograde ejaculation but no surgical complications or long term effects(incontinence or ED), no need for further surgery within 5 years.
> 
> I'm a little cynical in that the Urologist really pushed the TUIP, said how much it would improve my life.....and nothing has changed. Now they're saying the same thing regarding the TURP......and the TURP poses a lot more risk than the TUIP.
> 
> I'm feeling more like a source of cash then a patient at this point. I'm holding off on anything right now until I have some comfort that whatever procedure I choose has a good chance of working with the least risk.


A week after my T.U.R.P. I said "If I had to do this once a year, it would be worth it"...I had the surgery 3 years ago. I am still doing
GREAT....I get up in the morning and whip the water in the bowl into a foam.....I have NO urgency, dribbling, or frequent urination....If I have the urge, and it is not convenient, I can wait an hour with no problem....I am as good as I was at 20..... My dad had the same results......My prostate was huge, and was causing severe urinary tract infections...After my surgery, I had to go to outpatient and get an I.V. antibiotic for 28 days....I am pushing 70, and daily sex would not be an issue, and intensity of orgasms is really good....Do not get the laser surgery, or the DaVinci...Plain old T.U.R.P......Quick, painless, and effective. I came out of surgery, had a pain shot, slept for another couple of hours, another shot...Slept through the night, and went home the next afternoon....


----------



## TAMAT

Ummm, no Thanks take away my bullets, give me blanks, take away the bargaining chip of having kids with another woman. Even if I don't want to have more kids I like the idea that I can. 

I wonder what % of vasectomies start out at the wifes prompting as a way of reducing her husbands value in the dating pool?

Tamat


----------



## Cletus

TAMAT said:


> Ummm, no Thanks take away my bullets, give me blanks, take away the bargaining chip of having kids with another woman. Even if I don't want to have more kids I like the idea that I can.
> 
> I wonder what % of vasectomies start out at the wifes prompting as a way of reducing her husbands value in the dating pool?
> 
> Tamat


The only dating pool I would even want to wade in would be the one that puts a premium on blanks.


----------



## larry.gray

MattMatt said:


> No problem, no pain, just felt a slight tugging sensation, that was all.


That would be an accurate description of the right side. When I woke this morning sans pain meds since 10 last night it barely registered.

The left side matched Cletus's description. It hurts in the nut, where it was clamped and up behind my bladder.


----------



## larry.gray

TAMAT said:


> Ummm, no Thanks take away my bullets, give me blanks, take away the bargaining chip of having kids with another woman. Even if I don't want to have more kids I like the idea that I can.


I'm 44 years old. My oldest in is college. I have 4 living kids. Under other circumstances I _might_ have had one more. But this last one nearly killed my wife so I'm OK with being done.




> I wonder what % of vasectomies start out at the wifes prompting as a way of reducing her husbands value in the dating pool?
> 
> Tamat


Well considering my wife has been crying a lot about this, I know that's not the case. She intellectually knows she should never get pregnant again, it still is emotionally hard on her.

I'm also thinking my appeal to other women if we were to part has little to do with my sperm.


----------



## Thor

larry.gray said:


> I'm also thinking my appeal to other women if we were to part has little to do with my sperm.


Except the bunny boilers who are secretly trying to get pregnant...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Cletus said:


> In all honesty, I have often been surprised at the reluctance of many of my male friends to a vasectomy. Many men don't seem to be very rational about letting scalpels near their jewels.


I think I am the only woman on TAM who would never allow my husband to get a vasectomy... I would kick & scream... No way is anyone going to mess with his jewels ...

I read just a little too many stories of ongoing pain or this or that.. this article stated " Pain in the testicles that doesn’t go away. This is called postvasectomy pain syndrome and occurs in about 10% of men." *10% is too high*!! 

What are the risks of vasectomy? 

I had lots of C-sections, always under the knife.. things stuck up there.. it was easier for me to just get an IUD.. 5 minutes in the office, sharp pain and it was over - good for 12 yrs... he wasn't complaining.


----------



## D1C

Just had it done 2weeks ago. Sore for 2 days then I was firing away!...... Blanks that is.


----------



## Lone Shadow

larry.gray said:


> The part I'm not looking forward to is the year or two of blue balls. I'm uncomfortable after three days or so.


I had mine done last November. Very similar to what Cletus went through. Turns out my Doc was a retired Navy doctor. I didn't get the half valium before hand though, and I had to drive myself home afterwards.

11 months later, and I occasionally experience what Larry talks about here. Dealing with it right now, actually. I'm also much more sensitive to touch. She had best be gentle, or back the fvck away.


----------



## EllisRedding




----------



## Anon1111

TAMAT said:


> Ummm, no Thanks take away my bullets, give me blanks, take away the bargaining chip of having kids with another woman. Even if I don't want to have more kids I like the idea that I can.
> 
> I wonder what % of vasectomies start out at the wifes prompting as a way of reducing her husbands value in the dating pool?
> 
> Tamat


I had the wonderful experience of my wife telling me she thought the pill was f-ing with her hormones. 

we were in a sexual dry spell so I volunteered to get a vasectomy so she could go off the pill.

A couple of months later (post procedure), she decided that her hormones were f-d up WITHOUT the pill and so she went back on it.

I was like, WTF did I just do that?

The "dry spell" never recovered either.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Anon1111 said:


> I had the wonderful experience of my wife telling me she thought the pill was f-ing with her hormones.
> 
> we were in a sexual dry spell so I volunteered to get a vasectomy so she could go off the pill.
> 
> A couple of months later (post procedure), she decided that her hormones were f-d up WITHOUT the pill and so she went back on it.
> 
> I was like, WTF did I just do that?
> 
> The "dry spell" never recovered either.


Better be a damn good wife otherwise Id want it to be "soon to be ex-wife":surprise:


----------



## Thor

Anon1111 said:


> I had the wonderful experience of my wife telling me she thought the pill was f-ing with her hormones.
> 
> we were in a sexual dry spell so I volunteered to get a vasectomy so she could go off the pill.
> 
> A couple of months later (post procedure), she decided that her hormones were f-d up WITHOUT the pill and so she went back on it.
> 
> I was like, WTF did I just do that?
> 
> The "dry spell" never recovered either.


Wait a minute here. You had been sterilized, but then you wife went on the pill?


----------



## EllisRedding

Thor said:


> Wait a minute here. You had been sterilized, but then you wife went on the pill?


----------



## Anon1111

Thor said:


> Wait a minute here. You had been sterilized, but then you wife went on the pill?


yes. still on it too. I realize the cheating signal this sends off also. 

it really pissed me off for a long time, particularly because she never acknowledged (not even in MC) that I had a reason to be upset about it.

at this point it annoys me, but about as much as an untied shoelace.


----------



## EllisRedding

Anon1111 said:


> yes. still on it too. * I realize the cheating signal this sends off also.
> *


Is this a legitimate concern of yours?


----------



## Middle of Everything

Anon1111 said:


> yes. still on it too. I realize the cheating signal this sends off also.
> 
> it really pissed me off for a long time, particularly because she never acknowledged (not even in MC) that I had a reason to be upset about it.
> 
> at this point it annoys me, but about as much as an untied shoelace.


How old are you and your wife? What reason is there for her to be on birth control? I know for some it can help lesson the severity of cramps. Women arent supposed to be on the pill for long though. 

So unless its the cramps why does this not annoy you FAR more than an untied shoelace?

And one of these years I was thinking it would be time for me to be fixed. Reading threads like this scare the crap out of me though.:surprise:


----------



## Anon1111

it doesn't annoy me because it's been going on for at least 4 years at this point and it is unproductive to stay mad about something for so long.

My wife and I are both in our late 30s.

My regret about it (and the reason I would advise someone against doing the procedure) is that if I ever move on, I probably won't be able to have children with another woman. The procedure is sometimes reversible, but often not.

Not being able to father children would likely take me out of contention with a lot of quality women.

Obviously, when I volunteered to do this, I did not imagine I would be in the position where I would need to consider such things.

But other men should learn from my example.


----------



## Thor

I swore I'd never have a vasectomy. Blow outs, chronic pain, painful sex, granulomas etc are all real problems a significant number of men have. Then I got a testicular cyst, which is much like a blowout. Hurt like fcking hell. The surgery is essentially a radical vasectomy on that side, where they take the entire epididymous off. I do have some pain now and again, but honestly it isn't severe enough to offset the pleasure of sex without condoms. If I ever become single again I'll have the vasectomy done on the other side so I can avoid condoms. My wife was on the pill for years, and then had her tubes tied, so I've hardly used condoms at all.


----------



## EllisRedding

Thor said:


> I swore I'd never have a vasectomy. Blow outs, chronic pain, painful sex, granulomas etc are all real problems a significant number of men have. Then I got a testicular cyst, which is much like a blowout. Hurt like fcking hell. The surgery is essentially a radical vasectomy on that side, where they take the entire epididymous off. I do have some pain now and again, but honestly it isn't severe enough to offset the pleasure of sex without condoms. If I ever become single again I'll have the vasectomy done on the other side so I can avoid condoms. My wife was on the pill for years, and then had her tubes tied, so I've hardly used condoms at all.


So you are rolling around with one side snipped? I was actually that way for about a year. Had hernia surgery so I just told my surgeon to snip that side while he was working in there. Figured with my luck I would still manage to knock up my wife with only one functioning, but somehow made it through a few scares until I got the other side taken care of.

Honestly, I don't foresee things falling apart with my wife, but even if they did I have no issues losing out to some of the female pool b/c after having 3 children and even though I am still young, I have no desire to move backwards with more children.


----------



## Cletus

Like I mentioned in my original post, I'm one of the ones who had 15 years of chronic testicular pain post-vasectomy, and I would STILL do it all over again.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

I had mine a week after my last daughter was born. Zero pain, zero problems - couple of Motrin was all I used for painkillers. I even "took a sample" a day before I was supposed to bring one in for the verification. No side effects at all.

My neighbor, though. Apparently, he swelled up to the size of a grapefruit or something. So, like anything else, YMMV


----------



## Thor

Cletus said:


> Like I mentioned in my original post, I'm one of the ones who had 15 years of chronic testicular pain post-vasectomy, and I would STILL do it all over again.


Some men get a testicular cyst and then a blowout, which is exactly what it sounds like. The cause of my cyst was not a vasectomy, but I can attest to it hurting like crazy. If I had this as a side effect of a vasectomy I would be extremely unhappy with the results, to say the least. It was quite debilitating.


----------



## EllisRedding

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> I had mine a week after my last daughter was born. Zero pain, zero problems - couple of Motrin was all I used for painkillers. I even "took a sample" a day before I was supposed to bring one in for the verification. No side effects at all.
> 
> My neighbor, though. Apparently, he swelled up to the size of a grapefruit or something. So, like anything else, YMMV


I wonder why such a discrepancy in experiences? I had the same experience as you. I am sure in part it has to do with each person's anatomy, but wonder also how much it has to do with the skill (or lack thereof) of the doctor performing the procedure.


----------



## Cletus

EllisRedding said:


> I wonder why such a discrepancy in experiences? I had the same experience as you. I am sure in part it has to do with each person's anatomy, but wonder also how much it has to do with the skill (or lack thereof) of the doctor performing the procedure.


In my case, I'm pretty sure it was related to the _enormous_ size of my testicles. I had a Vas like a 5/8" garden hose. Took an engine coolant screw clamp to close it off.


----------



## jb02157

Never would do it. I've heard too stories about how much pain and decrease of sensation is involved to make it worthwhile at all. Women can provide birth control much easier and without near as much pain.


----------



## DTO

Congestive epididymitis - it's a thing, Google it. Turns out that the testes keep making sperm and fluid. The body usually can dispose of this effectively, but if not then things start swelling.

Had mine 12.5 years ago. Done by the medical group's general surgeon, who was technically proficient (2-3 per week) but not qualified to assess or treat any complications.

First urologist gave me 3 weeks of Cipro total (helped some), then diagnosed the above. His attitude sucked so I got a second opinion.

Second urologist gave me 3 weeks of a different antibiotic, which helped some more. The same diagnosis and recommendation, but noted it usually goes away on its own over time (up to 2 years) which is why further surgery is discouraged at that stage.

It took 9 months or so to be pain free. Before then (and especially for the first couple of months) significant pain and sudden urge to pee.

My advice is to insist on a urologist who can see you all the way through if you have problems. I cannot be sure but suspect I could have been spared much discomfort if I did not have to wait weeks to have the infection treated.

I had zero pain during the procedure - did not even feel the injection to numb the skin. All the problems started a few days later.

Definitely consider how you would feel about being sterile if you got divorced or lost a child.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

Got mine done by a urologist specialist.

Seven years later father of a healthy son.

(1) Her interest definitely dropped off when the fertility dropped. (yes, we discussed it.)
(2) Pain wasn't too bad, only lasted a week, just don't try anything physical as the pain meds mask any injury/damage.
(3) cleanliness prime importance.
(4) The sperm swelling inside the testes was very tender, but we leave the rough stuff for special occasions.
(5) On the rough stuff ... perhaps that is what caused things to heal up active again. It did temporarily increase her interest again though.
(6) Ejaculation was minorly affected, but I put that to the tenderness in the toolbox more than direct measure.

Would totally recommend it. But get regular checks. Especially if you play rough occasionally - the sperm bumps generally don't go away, so if one does get a fert check asap.


----------



## Husbandof2

I had mine done last February, it hurt a week and I developed two additional testicles the size of golf balls. Everything healed about 3 months later but I still have two little marbles that look liked leaked sperm.

It's worth it if you don't want anymore children, nothing beats sex without fear of more children or planning.


----------



## stevehowefan

I had mine done in November 2012. I had said that I would give both nuts to keep Obama or Romney from winning. I did, and it didn't help.

At any rate, I had it done because we were worried about the side effects of Yaz. We had been on a seven year spell of an affection-less marriage. We believed it to be the culprit. We had heard stories of Yaz causing heart attacks and the like. We were through with kids, as we already had two. It's cheaper, faster, and easier than her having a hysterectomy. 

I went in for the procedure, nervous because these are my boys, and they're always hanging out with me. I walk in, disrobed, and the nurse tells me to lie down. I get my calming nerve agent in my arm. She then spreads the gown apart, starts applying what I presume to be iodine. She holds my hammer over to the side and just swipes and swipes and swipes. Another nurse walks in and ask for some instrument. Nurse lady keeps swiping and holding my hammer over to the side and tells her where it is. I guess it's normal for other nurses to ask for things while dudes have their balls whacked. At any rate, it was a very easy procedure. At one point, I told the doctor that I could tell he was burning my vas because I smelled skin. That nerve agent was awesome.


Anyway, I was back to doing Crossfit two days later. I haven't had much problem since then, other than a little discomfort when my hammer gets overly excited. 


Also, a word to those who are thinking about doing it. PLEASE PLEASE make sure that you BOTH agree it's what you want and that it's a done deal once it's done. My wife has baby fever. I am about to be 35 and thought we were done. She called to get prices for the reversal procedure. I came home from work and she wanted to "talk" about it. She got a little upset that the talk didn't turn out like she wanted. So, she wanted me to get a reversal, have another kid, and THEN I would need to get it done again. Nope. Three surgeries on my sack? Nah. My son is nine and daughter will be seven in two days. I want to retire at some point. And I want my balls to not have so many scars.


----------



## Average Joe

When I got mine, W shaved me and insisted on watching. She was fascinated. It was all a very lighthearted affair, and super cool to get her off the pill. 

Best part was when my doc announced, "You are now a recreational vehicle."


----------



## ET1SSJonota

Had mine done after my third was born. Read up on the horror stories, but there are plenty of those with botched hysterectomies as well. I paid particular attention to those with bad side effects and the fact that they generally tried to engage in more physical activities rather quickly. My docs said 2 weeks, so I did NOTHING for 2 weeks that could possibly effect it. Overall, no real side effects noted, 2 days of pain with only one day on pain killers. 

Fast forward 5 more years and wife has baby cravings. I made her wait 2 years and see if she still wanted another (I always had, but respected her forceful decision to not have any more). I had a reversal done in 2013, and then re-performed due to scar-over in 2014. Just last month she gave birth to our youngest. I will NOT be getting another vasectomy, however. Not that I have a problem with them, but I'm not willing to continue the yo-yo on the ol' sack.

They have a promising new application that is used in foreign countries already: an injectable "plug" that can be dissolved with another injection if fertility is desired again. Look to see that instead of some of the man-butchering here in the near future.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy

Cletus, you are about the worst case I have ever heard.
I had it done and almost had zero pain. Had it done on a Friday and back to work on Monday. 
Best thing I ever did. zero regrets . 

The only guys I have ever heard with problems are the ones that didn't take it easy the next couple of days. Most did something stupid like cutting fire wood or went jogging the next day and had extreme swelling that night.


----------



## larry.gray

Chronic pain is not rare. 1 in 5 in fact. It's only severe pain that's rare.


----------



## Octavia4

"Most men it seems don't have my experience. Even then, I'm 100% pro-vasectomy. It just makes everything about sex so much easier. I'm not here to scare men off the procedure, but everything I posted was accurate and, I think, worth a chuckle."

On behalf of many women everywhere, thank you for being willing to go through this. It sounds very nice not to have to stress about birth control timing, buying latex-free condoms or fears of accidental pregnancy. I hope your wife rewards you with lots of awesome, carefree sex.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Octavia4 said:


> "Most men it seems don't have my experience. Even then, I'm 100% pro-vasectomy. It just makes everything about sex so much easier. I'm not here to scare men off the procedure, but everything I posted was accurate and, I think, worth a chuckle."
> 
> On behalf of many women everywhere, thank you for being willing to go through this. It sounds very nice not to have to stress about birth control timing, buying latex-free condoms or fears of accidental pregnancy. I hope your wife rewards you with lots of awesome, carefree sex.


----------



## sixbravebulls

Interesting. I had mine done 2 years ago and my orgasms are nowhere near as intense. I thought it was because I was turning 40 and getting older. I'm still happy I did it though.


----------



## CH

Got mine done a couple years back.

1st day was the worst, was regretting my decision and wanting to rain down fire on anyone who made me upset.

2-3rd day was still sore but ok.

After a week, didn't feel a thing anymore, back to normal.

BTW, when I had the procedure done, I asked the doctor who was going to be in there doing it. He said himself and an assistant. I asked was the assistant male or female, he said female and pointed her out. I looked over and felt relief because I know I wouldn't have issues of getting aroused.

Low and behold, the day of the procedure he brings in a young and beautiful lady in to sit and watch how the procedure was done (I'm guessing an intern) I mean she was stunning beautiful. I was like OMG, no but ok she's only going to watch so no biggie. Then he tells her to come over and help, and hold this up, move that OMFG I don't know how I did it but alot of thinking of all of the most ugly hockey players in the world helped. LOL, and the only 2 things I was thinking of at that moment is, hope my "S" don't smell and hope I don't get an erection, really....

Told the story to my wife and she just gave me the stink eye. Told her I DID NOT REQUEST for that intern to be in there to learn during my procedure. And also noted to her that she had INSISTED that I get it done so it was her fault if she was going to get upset. BTW, my wife did see who the intern was and boy she was pissed for a couple of days. So much for telling the truth to not hide things

Aside from that story, everything works fine and it feels not different than from before. I don't have to use condoms anymore so that's a big + for having it done.


----------



## WasDecimated

I had mine disconnected about 10 years ago after some urging from my X. She was unwilling to have her tubes tied so I reluctantly agreed. I had the procedure done on a Friday and it only took about a half hour. The rest of that day I sat around the house with a bag of frozen peas on my grapes. I was only sore from the surgery for a few days and I went back to work on Monday. For about 2 years afterward I would occasionally experience some pain during vigorous sex but it wasn’t really that bad. I noticed no difference in the amount of product delivered and certainly no decline in libido. It was great not having to worry about making another baby. 

My X was so satisfied with results of the surgery that years later, she convinced her married posOM to have it done too.


----------



## larry.gray

EllisRedding said:


> I wonder why such a discrepancy in experiences? I had the same experience as you. I am sure in part it has to do with each person's anatomy, but wonder also how much it has to do with the skill (or lack thereof) of the doctor performing the procedure.


My doctor was a talker. He mentioned the depth of the vas and how well it is adhered in place greatly determines how much pain their is during the procedure and recovery.

The bottom of the testicle and the vas deference up inside are not numbed by a local. Both are quite capable of feeling pain. If the vas is close to the skin and free to move, there no tugging and no pain. That's what I got for the right side. If the vas is deep and well held in place, it hurts like a *$*$!!! when the doctor pulls it outside to snip, clip and cauterize. I felt that pain for about 5 days on one side while the other side was all clear.

I'm starting to think I'm in the lucky 82%. Three weeks out and I'm not feeling too much back pressure pain. I'm sure I'll know for sure in a few weeks.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

stevehowefan said:


> Also, a word to those who are thinking about doing it. PLEASE PLEASE make sure that you BOTH agree it's what you want and that it's a done deal once it's done. My wife has baby fever. I am about to be 35 and thought we were done. She called to get prices for the reversal procedure. I came home from work and she wanted to "talk" about it. She got a little upset that the talk didn't turn out like she wanted. So, she wanted me to get a reversal, have another kid, and THEN I would need to get it done again. Nope. Three surgeries on my sack? Nah. My son is nine and daughter will be seven in two days. I want to retire at some point. And I want my balls to not have so many scars.


Hormonal crap. whats to bet some other woman showed up with a baby and got fussed over. she's 35? in 10 years it will be "and i was always stuck looking after your/our children" (or I dont respect you since youre a house husband and not like the people i work with"


----------



## committed_guy

Wife and I had this conversation for almost a decade. She let me know from the beginning (about age 25) that she did not want to ever have kids. I never had the desire so I let it go. At one point maybe 10 years ago (I'm almost 40 now) I would have considered saying yes if she wanted to.

Birth control was an issue. Both the pill, which drove her crazy, and me hating condoms. 

I approached the snip-snip issue with her a couple times a year asking where she was at and if she still ever wanted to have kids. I did that over 5 years and about 4 years ago (I'm 40 now) we had a scare where she was 3 weeks late on her period. She finally told me that she was ok with me getting it done.

I was only 35 and had no problems seeing the doctor. Actually that's not true. My first visit I was told to sit in a chair and wait for the doctor in the exam room. He comes in, younger guy like early 30's. He explains the procedure and asks me if I have any questions. I ask him a few and he is standing at eye-level with me. He starts using his hands as props in his explanations only a few feet from me. I was very uncomfortable.

I then asked him if I could think about it and he said yes, in a surfer dude kind of way.

I let it go 3 months and then my wife said she was on board.

I was told in the literature that if I didn't shave, like an attorney, a shave would be provided for me. I had actually been shaving for years before so this wasn't a problem for me. I did recieve a compliment from the head nurse who finally peeled back the drape that I did a good job.

The entire process took about 20 mins. The part that annoyed me the most was the doctor checking in with me every 3 minutes if I was ok. I had entered a trance pain reduction mental state which was void when he would ask me if I am ok. For whatever reason the second one was worse than the first, so I told him so and he gave me extra pain blocker. 

The doctor cut, then cauterized both ends of the tube. Then placed a titanium cap on the either end of the tube. I overheard the nurses saying that the other doc doesn't do the titanium caps but just cuts then places a suture around the ends. I prefer the titanium cap. I can feel the cap now and then but it isn't a big deal. Sorry for TMI but occasionally they get lodged in the wrong place and I have to shift them around.

The weirdest part was walking out of there at the end. I was walking like a cowboy with my legs very far apart through the front entrance in a very busy waiting room. I was able to easily drive myself home in a manual transmission vehicle. Getting home the frozen peas were fabulous.

I don't remember any extreme pain, just a dull ache for about 4 days. Had mine done on a Friday afternoon so was able to go back to work of a desk job on Monday. Over the weekend I did nothing. 

Again, sorry for the TMI: but the first ejaculation after 2 weeks had blood in it. That freaked me out. I was totally not expecting that and nothing in the literature mentioned it. 

The Dr's gave me 2 sample containers and the name of a lab to give my sample to. They said I had to do the first one and if it didn't come out clean then I had to do a second. I was planning on dropping it by on my way to work. From the time of ejaculation until you drop it off you have 30 minutes. Make sure the lab is within that time frame. The key phrase you want to use is "I have a timed sample to drop off". The ladies at the lap know what that means. They receive it and do their bit. My wife happened to work at a hospital lab so she did my second sample which was perfectly clean 2 weeks later. 

Here are my tips:

* frozen peas, several bags you can rotate out.
* shave yourself, trust me.
* make sure you are comfortable with this being a permanent decision. There is a 40% reversal rate but don't count on it.
* vasectomies can fail. About one in 2000 do. Be prepared for that.


----------



## chillymorn

I'll pass! 

unnecessary surgery. swallow and then make me a sandwich!


----------



## pragmaster

In a few years they will have a birth control pill for men.

I look forward to this day.

I've always believed that life is beautiful. If it happens it happens and it should be cherished, but having sex without a condom is not a guaranteed pregnancy. There is so much fear that goes around it's silly. 

Many years ago it was solely the woman's responsibility. Why did they ever get rid of the diaphragms? Ah how times have changed.


----------

